# I Am Going Back To Webos



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

I wonder when we will have ICS port for TP. I am go back to webOS. Has anyone used Chomper?


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

Chomper not good. I love my cm touchpad and will never go back to webos

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, good luck with webos. Don't stop travellers.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

webos is nice....but anyway to stop the annoying mouse click animation?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

There is a patch in preware if you have that installed. I forget the name off the top of my head.. but I will look for it and post back.

Check this post... some good preware patches in there if you go back to webOS...

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

adobian said:


> I wonder when we will have ICS port for TP. I am go back to webOS. Has anyone used Chomper?


cya


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

jackychan said:


> webos is nice....but anyway to stop the annoying mouse click animation?


Just install the uberKernel update from PreWare.
It includes the patch to remove the annoying mouse click animation as well as loads of other performance enhancing patches.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

I installed uberkernel from preware and the annoying mouse click still there.











Invincible10001 said:


> Just install the uberKernel update from PreWare.
> It includes the patch to remove the annoying mouse click animation as well as loads of other performance enhancing patches.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

adobian said:


> I wonder when we will have ICS port for TP. I am go back to webOS. Has anyone used Chomper?


Main reason is the audio quality. Listening to music is a great experience in webOS if you have a Beat Audio headset. Skype doesn't make your voice as though you inhale helium as in cm7. Other reason is the graphics prettiness. I plan to buy an HP Pre 3 and sync with TP to make,take calls and sms with the TP. Lastly, I like the card throwing idea. I bought splashtopHD so I will try to have an android VM at home and use it over the internet. I heard ICS is similar to WebOS. Will hold out till then. Otherwise, it's going to be webos + splashtophd + android vm via internet


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> There is a patch in preware if you have that installed. I forget the name off the top of my head.. but I will look for it and post back.
> 
> Check this post... some good preware patches in there if you go back to webOS...
> 
> http://forums.precen...rted-guide.html


very nice. Thank you


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Cool?



Invincible10001 said:


> Just install the uberKernel update from PreWare.
> It includes the patch to remove the annoying mouse click animation as well as loads of other performance enhancing patches.


No it doesn't.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Hopefully once we get a real tablet version of Android some things will improve, I love playing games on it, but for streaming audio/video its been too unreliable or buggy thus far.


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Loved webos while I used it for a month but grew very bored of the lack of apps. Was fine for reading news and facebook but beyond that it was lacking. CM7 has been rock solid for me. Have not tried to use Skype through it but I never use it anyway. Used it once when I first signed up to test it for fun but found no need for it. Plays youtube, netflix, G-music, pandora just fine and the few games that I play, mainly slow paced puzzle game, run as they should. I have yet to find a reason to go back to webos.


----------



## thewebblogger (Oct 18, 2011)

my real problem with webOS is the lack of apps. Also, Android alpha 2.1 is stable as a rock, no complaints here.


----------



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

I only went back to webos because I found the battery life too low on Android.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

SD card removed.... Restarting over 3 times. Another big reason why I bailed for now.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Macmee said:


> I only went back to webos because I found the battery life too low on Android.


Same finding here as well.


----------



## xenonrider (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm also going back to WebOS.

For 10 minutes then I'll be going back to Android on the TP for the remaining 23 hours and 50 minutes.


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

Macmee said:


> I'm also going back to WebOS.
> 
> For 10 minutes then I'll be going back to Android on the TP for the remaining 23 hours and 50 minutes.


Why waste the 10 minutes, imo.


----------



## xenonrider (Oct 9, 2011)

evoic said:


> Why waste the 10 minutes, imo.


I need my Swipe Up to Close App fix.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8581-stuck-on-boot-loop-solution/

Stuck on boot and restarted everything over twice. Another big reason I bailed.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

But lack of apps in Webos is surely annoying.


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

evoic said:


> Android users need to make it a point to turn off the auto-syc which runs CONSTANTLY in the background searching for updates and downloading patches while you think your phone / tablet is on standby.
> Easily a 30% decrease in battery life if you are allowing it to reach out and touch home with your Yahoo, Gmail, Google Market apps, etc.


Even with autosync off the battery life sucks. I'm not blaming the CM team in anyway, I stuck with them thru the NookColor Nightly's and now the battery life is AMAZING. Right now, even with sync off, my TouchPad drains 30-50% battery over night (Don't know exact amount bcuz it keeps freezing part way through the night). I know other people are seeing less loss, and I'm sure it's partly my own fault, but even running full sync that's a lot of battery not being used. it will get better, I'm sure of it, but for now there isn't much we can do than charge it every day/night.

As for going back to WebOS, I might do it for reading purposes. Longer battery life along with their Kindle app a lot of people like better than the Android one (although I haven't tested it yet). Currently reading on the Touchpad CM7 drains the battery so fast because I keep the screen on high brightness when I read.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> There is a patch in preware if you have that installed. I forget the name off the top of my head.. but I will look for it and post back.
> 
> Check this post... some good preware patches in there if you go back to webOS...
> 
> http://forums.precen...rted-guide.html


According to this link I could run ubuntu linux lxe on a card. Is there a way to run android on that ?


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

NotTheAndroid said:


> Even with autosync off the battery life sucks. I'm not blaming the CM team in anyway, I stuck with them thru the NookColor Nightly's and now the battery life is AMAZING. Right now, even with sync off, my TouchPad drains 30-50% battery over night (Don't know exact amount bcuz it keeps freezing part way through the night). I know other people are seeing less loss, and I'm sure it's partly my own fault, but even running full sync that's a lot of battery not being used. it will get better, I'm sure of it, but for now there isn't much we can do than charge it every day/night.
> 
> As for going back to WebOS, I might do it for reading purposes. Longer battery life along with their Kindle app a lot of people like better than the Android one (although I haven't tested it yet). Currently reading on the Touchpad CM7 drains the battery so fast because I keep the screen on high brightness when I read.


I guess my response would be that if you are losing 30-50% overnight with sync off, then it has something to do with your install, and probably nothing at all to do with CM7 on the TouchPad.

It's sort of like owning a Honda Accord with a flat tire and swearing off all Honda Accords.
Rather difficult to blame Honda if you're not willing to change the tire.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

they've added some more apps.
I mostly got a tablet for ebooks, and mobile entertainment (ie music, movies, web, etc)


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought an iPad 2 on launch day... Now it sits on the night stand with it's cover closed...I haven't used it in a month or two...

I absolutely love the CM7 Touchpad and have no need to use WebOS...ya, it had some great features...swiping to close and the audio..etc... But with ICS the swipe to close should be back...and I'm sure someday the audio will be close to the WebOS version.

Overall there is no real need to use anything but my CM7 Touchpad...I'm just worried about what I'll do when it eventually dies...I sure hope there will be a comparable Android tablet by then...


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

I found this link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288155



adobian said:


> According to this link I could run ubuntu linux lxe on a card. Is there a way to run android on that ?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

JKirk said:


> I bought an iPad 2 on launch day... Now it sits on the night stand with it's cover closed...I haven't used it in a month or two...
> 
> I absolutely love the CM7 Touchpad and have no need to use WebOS...ya, it had some great features...swiping to close and the audio..etc... But with ICS the swipe to close should be back...and I'm sure someday the audio will be close to the WebOS version.
> 
> Overall there is no real need to use anything but my CM7 Touchpad...I'm just worried about what I'll do when it eventually dies...I sure hope there will be a comparable Android tablet by then...


Swipe to close is unnecessary on the TP with Android, but if you want swipe actions on Android, the app Task Changer is a great addition. You can swipe to home, swipe back a screen, swipe to recent apps, shortcuts, etc., and choose up to five swipe regions, with up to 10 actions.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Swipe to close is unnecessary on the TP with Android, but if you want swipe actions on Android, the app Task Changer is a great addition. You can swipe to home, swipe back a screen, swipe to recent apps, shortcuts, etc., and choose up to five swipe regions, with up to 10 actions.


just got a new Lenovo with Honeycomb, will try this out.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

My HP touchpad updated by itself to the new WebOS and I have not even reinstalled moboot yet cause I also prefer the smoothness of WebOS over these Alpha releases. If they get the thing to work for what I need to use it for (square up cc processing - right now external microphone is not working) I will go back to android but the overall experience with Android on Touchpad at this point is really what the name suggests: ALPHA at best!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

This is an incredibly stable, functional release for an Alpha. It's a port of a *Android phone* ROM to a *webOS tablet *that wasn't even built to run Android!







Even with all that, the release is well beyond other Alpha releases I've used in the past across many ROMs in terms of stability and functionality. Definitely not RC level, and like any early release it has some core issues for some users, but it's well beyond "alpha at best" and the efforts of the development team deserves a little more respect than that.

The whole idea of announcing "going back to webOS" at this point is really premature and unnecessary, since this is an *alpha *release and technically *isn't *meant to be a daily driver that you should bet your business on or use full time - its release is meant to facilitate additional use/input of the ROM to help identify defects and test/confirm fixes. Even though it is currently a daily driver for me and many others, that's not the intent, and anyone who installed it thinking that it would be good to go for everyone to use full time wasn't reading the disclaimers and "ALPHA ALPHA ALPHA" text at the top of the release post.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

The lack of apps will keep me from going back to WebOS. But one app I do miss a LOT is Splashtop HD. We can only access the basic Splashtop with CM7, and the quality sucks. I don't know if it's an Android thing or just the Splashtop vs Splashtop HD.

Other than that, there is something very "clean" about the graphics on WebOS. It's hard to explain.

Oh, one more thing I really miss. There was a patch for the WebOS browser so that when you tap your finger along the right or left edges of the pad, a little shortcut menu pops up and you can refresh or go back or forward. It made it so convenient to surf the net just keeping your two hands on the pad. I use Opera on CM7, and to go back to the previous page I have to reach up to the top left all the time. Is there another browser I could try out?


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

why even use spashtop? just go with the logmein app in android and be done with it.

use mx video player to do play over network.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> The lack of apps will keep me from going back to WebOS. But one app I do miss a LOT is Splashtop HD. We can only access the basic Splashtop with CM7, and the quality sucks. I don't know if it's an Android thing or just the Splashtop vs Splashtop HD.
> 
> Other than that, there is something very "clean" about the graphics on WebOS. It's hard to explain.
> 
> Oh, one more thing I really miss. There was a patch for the WebOS browser so that when you tap your finger along the right or left edges of the pad, a little shortcut menu pops up and you can refresh or go back or forward. It made it so convenient to surf the net just keeping your two hands on the pad. I use Opera on CM7, and to go back to the previous page I have to reach up to the top left all the time. Is there another browser I could try out?


Task Changer can help w/some of that, certainly can add the Back option which is the one I use 99% of the time, as opposed to Forward.

Check it out - For me a must-have app on the TP...


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> why even use spashtop? just go with the logmein app in android and be done with it.
> 
> use mx video player to do play over network.


or teamviewer


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

scrizz said:


> or teamviewer


agreed, either of these is heads and shoulders over splashtop for remote control. the only real feature splashtop had going for it was to stream media over it onto the touchpads cryptic webOS...


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This is an incredibly stable, functional release for an Alpha. It's a port of a *Android phone* ROM to a *webOS tablet *that wasn't even built to run Android!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do deserve respect, and they can do a lot more than I can. That doesn't mean that I don't have a right to my own opinion on the issue. It seems that playing video games is more important to the devs, and again that is fine as it is their choice. As of right now they actually provided the best alternative to using the stock on HP Touchpad. I didn't expect an Alpha build to be perfect, I am rather sad to see very little development while video games seem to take over the devs lives (I know they are just people and owe me nothing). I wish I could do more to help beyond donating. Perhaps Alpha 3, if it comes, will make me be able to share the same thoughts about a nice and stable alpha. Till then, 2.1 is alpha at best, and going back to webos seems a better choice. Here's to hoping that it will change soon.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> agreed, either of these is heads and shoulders over splashtop for remote control. the only real feature splashtop had going for it was to stream media over it onto the touchpads cryptic webOS...


The streaming media aspect is what puts Splashtop HD on WebOS head and shoulders over other options. I do use Teamviewer on my phone for basic checking in on my home computer from outside, but not for anything too demanding. I just checked some reviews for Splashtop HD on Android and it appears that version is great, too. But it only works on Honeycomb.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I never really understood why people declare they are leaving an OS to the world.... but in this thread, there's been some interesting conversation.

In regards to task changer, I think it's a great concept, but very very buggy and also limited. You can only set one app at a time. Using swipe gestures in Launcher Pro is much better.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dspcap said:


> I never really understood why people declare they are leaving an OS to the world.... but in this thread, there's been some interesting conversation.
> 
> In regards to task changer, I think it's a great concept, but very very buggy and also limited. You can only set one app at a time. Using swipe gestures in Launcher Pro is much better.


Have you shared the bugs on the Task Changer thread? Paco is going to add the ability to have multiple apps assigned to the different areas.

The key point/major benefit of the app isn't to launch other apps, IMHO, it's to provide easy swipe access to OS actions from any screen in any app on the TP - swipe acess to actions like Back, Menu, Recent Apps, Running Apps, All Apps, Alt-tab, etc., etc., is pretty freakin' awesome. I haven't seen any significant bugs...or I guess I should say I haven't seen any bugs in my use of it, just works.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Have you shared the bugs on the Task Changer thread? Paco is going to add the ability to have multiple apps assigned to the different areas.
> 
> The key point/major benefit of the app isn't to launch other apps, IMHO, it's to provide easy swipe access to OS actions from any screen in any app on the TP - swipe acess to actions like Back, Menu, Recent Apps, Running Apps, All Apps, Alt-tab, etc., etc., is pretty freakin' awesome. I haven't seen any significant bugs...or I guess I should say I haven't seen any bugs in my use of it, just works.


I have posted a few things and I know he's working on fixing them. I think it's a very cool concept, but a little clunky still. I think that Launcher Pro swipe gestures are cleaner.


----------



## Segnale007 (Oct 24, 2011)

The only thing I miss from WebOS is the stock e-mail client, and the lack of a decent e-mail client with a decent UI on Android. 
Currently I'm using k9, its work alright.. but what a ugly UI...


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

boss13 said:


> They do deserve respect, and they can do a lot more than I can. That doesn't mean that I don't have a right to my own opinion on the issue. It seems that playing video games is more important to the devs, and again that is fine as it is their choice. As of right now they actually provided the best alternative to using the stock on HP Touchpad. I didn't expect an Alpha build to be perfect, I am rather sad to see very little development while video games seem to take over the devs lives (I know they are just people and owe me nothing). I wish I could do more to help beyond donating. Perhaps Alpha 3, if it comes, will make me be able to share the same thoughts about a nice and stable alpha. Till then, 2.1 is alpha at best, and going back to webos seems a better choice. Here's to hoping that it will change soon.


You keep harping on this video game thing. ONE of the devs tweeted about a video games a few weeks ago and you act like they've abandoned the project. That same dev is the same one who just released the SOD fix that has been working for many of us.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

I've stated my reasons I prefer webOS over Android at the moment in other threads, and its mostly due to issues related to what Redflea said a couple posts prior to this one. The version of Android we are running is mostly a phone version. Once we have a real tablet version it will be different, I have Honeycomb on another tablet and really enjoy it, so once we get ICS I will probably enjoy me some Android. Until then the usefulness of it is limited for me, but that's just me, to each their own.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Segnale007 said:


> The only thing I miss from WebOS is the stock e-mail client, and the lack of a decent e-mail client with a decent UI on Android.
> Currently I'm using k9, its work alright.. but what a ugly UI...


^ This...I would love a tablet formatted email app like the webOS app, which was the main bright spot in webOS for me. It will come to the TP with ICS, looking forward to that. I use Enhanced email for Exchange and that Dev is working on a tablet UI as well.


----------



## Reggie cheeks (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't not put my 2cents in here. I'm a sucker for Android. Its my favorite. Not my favorite ui, its my favorite of all things (wife and universal love the only exceptions). WebOs is fun but booooring. I did the preware thing and that's ok but I've had cm7A2.1 since its release and would never go back. I don't even care about those free app emails they send anymore. No offense, but I don't believe the op, he loves android too and gets just as bored as I do with webos. Amazons app store is worth looking at. Good free daily apps. 1 out of every 5 are useful/fun.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Instead of K9, try Kaiten Mail, its basically K9 but with panes.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread is getting out of hand. Locking it down now. Arguments on the internet like this are pointless.


----------

